# I didn't specify Givens, prefers, and musts; how is my list now?



## MrK1992 (Sep 26, 2012)

To start things off, I'm a 19 year old Cambodian(12.5% east Indian and 12.5% chinese) who's in his fourth semester (including summer) at a JC. I am also 5.75, 155, with a body fat % of 14%, love sea life and reptiles, and a mild mannered nice guy. I also will not take crap from anybody. Furthermore, I've yet to find a date, but have been considered good looking, including by women a year or so older. I also have many female acquaintances, and some female friends.
Givens: 
*Doesn’t dress like a guy (eg there are only SOME females I've seen who dress like guys pretty much all the time. What guy would want their lady to buy shirts and shorts from the guy section anyways? Eg Collared south pole shirts)
*(This will be SO awkward to say) NO GUY BODY PARTS! (we’re talking about a woman here, not a hermaphrodite anyways)
*Attractive face without makeup, even slightly. 
*For her natural attractiveness to withstand the test of time. (I’ve seen a fair amount of average women between late 30s-even late 40s who are attractive for their age without makeup)
*Clean of diseases (I would NOT want to have sex with a woman with STDs or even more dreadful, HIV)
*ONLY exception for being arrested is assault (Of the MANY women I know, only two have had any arrests, one of them I don’t get along with)
*Not have a guy name (Names like Terry or Taylor I don’t mind, but I wouldn’t want to be with a woman with a normal guy name like Kevin or Matthew)
*NO hair where females normally don’t have hair (I have NEVER met any female of the few hundred that I have who have hair in places like face, chest, etc; if it’s in the nature to grow for them though, they have to shave it)
*Decent hygiene 
*Average quality at minimum teeth 
*ALL natural body (including face of course; NO implants or plastic surgery. Of ALL of couple to few hundred females that I personally know, none have had any of that)
Prefers: 
*Virgin 
*Caucasian blonde/brunette (Actually, I'm open to any race, I'd love a blonde or brunette)
*”5 4-5 7” (a few inches taller or shorter is ok) 
*Waist size five to eight 
*Born 1991 (I’d love one born a year before me) 
*Mild mannered 
*For her to eat A LOT (eg a whole box of little caesar's pizza) and maintain her figure (by doing things like working out. This is VERY optional though; just a major turn on)
*For her to be interested in my culture/learning about it (doesn't have to, but a turn on)
*Is neutral (if doesn’t dislike) Twilight/movies or any artists (eg Drake, Lil Wayne) that I dislike.
*Average-above average "assets" 
*No dry sense of humor (IF need be, I can accomodate to this) 
*I would like if she likes the sports teams/fighters I like. If not, we CAN look past that. (In teams, I LOVE the Raiders and Warriors, and also like the Niners, A's, Giants, and Sharks. My favorite fighters that I like fighting right now are Aakiyama, GSP, Wanderlei, Shogun, Cain, and Kongo)
*No drinking
*NEVER being arrested
MUSTS: 
*NOT be a bimbo
*NOT be mean at all 
*Nowhere above size 16 
*Be born between 1991-1993 (I'm actually open to younger women now) 
*NO cheating 
*NO smoking 
*Won’t mind living where I want (Anywhere in South Oregon or CA within a half hour at the longest from the beach would be nice. However, I’d rate the city that I live in a 4.5/10, with 5 being average. Anywhere that I’d consider a five in South Oregon or CA with a low chance of crime or earthquakes, as well as other natural disasters, but the beach would be NICE, especially around Pismo)
*NO more than three shots 
*IF she is not a virgin, no sex with any more than three other guys 
*Is willing to do domestic duties like cook or clean (I will help too) 
*Has a job making at least 25-30G after five years (must have the job at least a half year before we have a kid)
*Doesn’t mind getting married the Saturday before Valentine’s Day 2018 at the Monterey Bay Aquarium (or anywhere between 2018-2020; no later though)
*Fun person to be around (eg sense of humor, interesting topics, etc) 
*Doesn't mind having a kid in about six-eight years from now 
*not be muscular. (tone is ok, but muscular would be ugly) 
*I am VERY flexible to however much she wants to have sex


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Calm down. You're 19. Go have fun and meet people.


----------



## MrK1992 (Sep 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Calm down. You're 19. Go have fun and meet people.


Hey I'm sorry. I'm just wanting a good idea of mrs right for me. Is my list ok, good, slightly too much, or too much?


----------



## MrK1992 (Sep 26, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Calm down. You're 19. Go have fun and meet people.


Regarding good, ok, slightly too much, or too much, what would your answer be if I added prefers no drinking and prefers NEVER being arrested, and MUST not be a bimbo


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I say calm down because you need to calm down.

Go meet someone and get to know THEM. Not a list. Have some standards and get to KNOW someone.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

What exactly do you think these endless lists will get you?

Do you plan to circulate checklists to every female you see until one of them gets a good enough score? THEN you can take them to dinner?

You figure out what you like, don't like, where you can compromise and where you simply won't by LIVING, not by typing out lists.


----------

